# Kshatriya vs Knight



## Glued (Oct 13, 2009)

Indian Kshatriya vs European knight. Kshatriy starts out with Hooded Katar and shield while knight starts out with sword and shield.

Indian Armor 
Very light, but at the same time flexible, basic chainmail.

Dhal Shield
Circular in Shape, made of Wootz steel

Hooded Katar, 
designed for strong grip and maximum punching power. Designed for one reason, to penetrate and punch through armor

Battle Axe
Pure steel, double edge and a pointed tip

Tulwar
Most popular blade in India, the Talwar. Made of wootz steel with a slight curve.



Teutonic Armor

Warhammer
Maximum power into a tip.

Teutonic Sword
Double edged and can be used to thrust. 

Shield

German Flail
Swinging ball of destruction


----------



## Watchman (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't know _much_ about the Kshatriya of India, but IIRC, they got schooled quite routinely by Arabic/Turkic heavy cavalrymen, which weren't really superior to the heavy cavalry of Europe (They got some victories, but those were in locations where the European style of full plate armour was as much a hindrance as an aid).

So I would say the European Knight wins this, though it is pretty faulty A>B>C logic.


----------



## Glued (Oct 13, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Don't know _much_ about the Kshatriya of India, but IIRC, they got schooled quite routinely by Arabic/Turkic heavy cavalrymen, which weren't really superior to the heavy cavalry of Europe (They got some victories, but those were in locations where the European style of full plate armour was as much a hindrance as an aid).
> 
> So I would say the European Knight wins this, though it is pretty faulty A>B>C logic.



The Rajputs were actually able to retain land in certain places such as Rajasthan, and Gujrat. The total invasion took at least 600 years. There were even Rajputs up to the time of Tipu Sultan.

Well it led to to the complete decline of of Elephants on the battlefield with the introduction of horse archers. As soon as bamboo rocket was used, Elephants became completely useless, during the reign of Ackbar. 

The Persian/Turks influenced Indian weaponry. The Khanda became replaced by the Talwar as blade of choice.

They were also able to stave off Mongol invasions, though eventually their descendants the Mughals would take rule.


Anyways there are no rockets, cannons or even bows in this fight. Not even a horse.


----------



## Knight (Oct 13, 2009)

Yah rang for me?


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 13, 2009)

The European knights typically specialized in mounted combat. That might hinder Mr. Knight here.

Also, is the knight wearing chain mail or plate mail? I doubt even a katar can punch straight through plate mail in a single hit without being deflected due to the shape of the armor. Also, plate mail was not nearly as cumbersome as some people *Coughweabooscough* want us to believe. Due to the sheer range advantage the sword gives the knight, I'd say he wins. 

If you gave the Indian a club or hammer of some kind, I can see him winning due to his weapon having more range and being effective against knight armor.


----------



## Knight (Oct 13, 2009)

You are aware that a Knight can use Maces and Morningstars right?


----------



## Glued (Oct 13, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> The European knights typically specialized in mounted combat. That might hinder Mr. Knight here.
> 
> Also, is the knight wearing chain mail or plate mail? I doubt even a katar can punch straight through plate mail in a single hit without being deflected due to the shape of the armor. Also, plate mail was not nearly as cumbersome as some people *Coughweabooscough* want us to believe. Due to the sheer range advantage the sword gives the knight, I'd say he wins.
> 
> If you gave the Indian a club or hammer of some kind, I can see him winning due to his weapon having more range and being effective against knight armor.



The Indians and Persians had a very unusual type of mace, with blades coming down at the sides.


Anyways we're sticking to the weapons from the original posts. 

If the Katar doesn't work, the Kshatriya can switch to the Talwar.


----------



## Knight (Oct 13, 2009)

Knight said:


> You are aware that a Knight can use Maces and Morningstars right?



ahem this needs to be read.


----------

